# Made Meat



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I might be down but Critters in the yard are still meat.

Got a Good hunting Dog

















big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I always heard to never eat a rabbit until after a frost.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RonM said:


> I always heard to never eat a rabbit until after a frost.


Ok what does a person do in an area where it don't frost? I lived in Louisiana and it didn't stop me from eating Rabbit.

Seen worms in Rabbits well after Winter snows.

big rockpile


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Down south I heard any month with an "r" don't hunt rabbits. Dogs have killed rabbits in those "r" months and I say food is food. I would hate for the little critter to have lost its life for no reason so just cook it up, but make sure you cook well. I normally fry it then simmer in gravy for a few hours till meat is falling off the bone. Look at it as added protein . You got a good hunting dog there Rockpile. Hope you gave him some bones for a job well done.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Around here (Southeast GA), squirrel season comes in mid August, but lots of folks won't hunt them until late October or early November because they tend to have "wolves" (botfly larvae). My Grandad and my Dad wouldn't hunt or eat squirrels or rabbits til after the first frost because of this. But my Papa (Mom's side) would hunt and eat them from opening day. He said they didn't mess up the meat at all as they were between the skin and meat. I was kinda iffy at first, but they ate pretty dang good fried up and smothered in gravy!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

RonM said:


> I always heard to never eat a rabbit until after a frost.


Old wives tale. The only reason i prefer to wait is because of the fleas


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Back2Basix said:


> Old wives tale. The only reason i prefer to wait is because of the fleas


I know that’s right, here in south Texas there ain’t no way of getting away from that though. East Texas you can. That’s what I miss about trapping up there, by the time the fur was good, as good as it was going to get anyway, the fleas weren’t as bad.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

JawjaBoy said:


> Around here (Southeast GA), squirrel season comes in mid August, but lots of folks won't hunt them until late October or early November because they tend to have "wolves" (botfly larvae). My Grandad and my Dad wouldn't hunt or eat squirrels or rabbits til after the first frost because of this. But my Papa (Mom's side) would hunt and eat them from opening day. He said they didn't mess up the meat at all as they were between the skin and meat. I was kinda iffy at first, but they ate pretty dang good fried up and smothered in gravy!


Flea's I could deal with, but Wolves----Naw, I am not hungry enough to knock the wolves out the way and cook and eat. Just Saying---so I agree with the "old wives tale"!!


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

last rabbit I shot was trying to eat my raspberry bushes so I put an end to it. only reason I can think of to not eat them before frost around here is the ticks... that one was so covered in ticks that I tossed it in the burning barrel (I guess maybe it was botfly that was mentioned but looked like ticks to me at the time).


----------

